# Bounties



## yote slayer (Jan 24, 2008)

So where are you guys cashing in the bounties? Also do they require the whole dog or ear tips? I hate hauling the whole thing back.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You mean you don't skin them out and utilize their pelts? Holy cow! Waist of a natural resource. Fuel for PETA. Surely, you're not just killing for the sake of killing? Tell me it aint so.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear Tooele county has a bounty and you just need the ears. I not positive on this, but i think you need to be a Tooele county resident. HnD what do you do with the pelts?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Skinwalker outfits.... HELLO!!! :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I hear Tooele county has a bounty and you just need the ears. I not positive on this, but i think you need to be a Tooele county resident. HnD what do you do with the pelts?


Sell 'em to the British. Londons wallpapered with coyote scalps.

Skin 'em, flesh 'em, and stretch 'em. If you have a furbearers license you can then turn them in to Montgomery Fur or some other buyer and get cash money. I'd say $15.00 to $22.00 for a desert dog and maybe upwards of $35.00 to $45.00 for a pale mountain dog out of Montana, Wyoming or Idaho. That's just a guess, cause I haven't turned any in. Thanks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the bounty is $35 but don't quote me on that. Reb8600 you want to chime in here.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know if Tooele had a bounty this year. I know when they have you had to be a resident. Cache county had one but I havent heard if they are still paying. They are paid by state money and it is also used to fund the state trappers and flying them. When the money is gone, so is the bounty. I know there were a couple counties down around Marysvale paying them last year, but I heard you had to be a resident there also. Most of them just want the ears. Take them in, let them split the ears then skin them out for the fur and increase your money.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Skin 'em, flesh 'em, and stretch 'em. If you have a furbearers license you can then turn them in to Montgomery Fur or some other buyer and get cash money. I'd say $15.00 to $22.00 for a desert dog and maybe upwards of $35.00 to $45.00 for a pale mountain dog out of Montana, Wyoming or Idaho. That's just a guess, cause I haven't turned any in. Thanks.


You dont need a license to sell coyote pelts. Those prices will be close to what the auction may bring. You would get less selling to a fur buyer.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the info. I thought you had to have a license to sell any fur, guess not. Good to know when times is hard!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

At least a portion of the bounties have been put up by MDF and other organizations. When you see your local MDF reps thank them!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> At least a portion of the bounties have been put up by MDF and other organizations. When you see your local MDF reps thank them!


When they make it that I dont have to be a resident of the county to collect it, I will thank them. Until then, they have done nothing for me to thank them for.


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

> You mean you don't skin them out and utilize their pelts? Holy cow! Waist of a natural resource. Fuel for PETA. Surely, you're not just killing for the sake of killing? Tell me it aint so.


Oh it is so!
It is not a waste of a natural resource. We need everyone out there killing coyotes. If this winter isn't hard enough on these deer they have to deal with all of the coyotes. I just came across a coyote fawn deer kill yesterday. 
Kill them for any reason. KILLEM O*-- KILLEM _O\ KILLEM <<--O/ 
I hate to hurt your feelings but most people kill coyotes just for tha sake of killing........


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The news reported that the deer are struggling because humans are living in their winter range now. I've seen more deer harrased by snowmobilers than coyotes. I've watched more "domestic" dogs harrass the deeer than coyotes. So if your logic is right, should we shoot the domestic dogs, ban snowmobilers and tear down the houses on the winter range?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tooele still has a bounty. Easier to cut the ears off than skin the varmit!


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

> The news reported that the deer are struggling because humans are living in their winter range now. I've seen more deer harrased by snowmobilers than coyotes. I've watched more "domestic" dogs harrass the deeer than coyotes. So if your logic is right, should we shoot the domestic dogs, ban snowmobilers and tear down the houses on the winter range?


Read my post and take it for what it is. You are getting after someone because they scalp the coyotes and put $20 - 30 bounty in their pocket. I am saying who cares what they do with the coyotes. If you want to skin them that is your decision. If I want to go out and call in a few coyotes, shoot them and turn their ears in that is my choice. 
I dont care what people do with coyotes. I just want as many people out there as possible killing them. 
And absolutely if a domestic dog is harassing wildlife then we should shoot it. 
How many snowmobilers have you turned in for harrassing wildlife? If none shame on you.
I would love to tear down all of the homes that have been built in critical winter range.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure cache still has a bounty. Its like $20 dollars.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Some domestic dogs harass deer. All coyotes kill deer. I would shoot both.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where are you supposed to take the ears to claim the bounty?


----------

